# Centrelink Payments



## Sshah (Jan 12, 2016)

Hello.

I am an Australian citizen married to Pakistani national and residing in Pakistan for the last ten years. We have 6 children from ages of 2-9. They are all Australian citizens. I am moving back to Australia in a couple of months. My husband will possibly be accompanying us on a visit visa (not so sure about that yet). Anyway, I wanted to ask what payments are me and my children entitled to as I cannot work because my children are of very young ages, 2,3,4,5,7 and 9. I have some money saved up for some months rent and for settling in. But I am worried about later. So please help me out here.


----------



## NoorRana (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm going to wager you'll get Single Parenting Payment, maybe? I am not really sure. Might be a good idea to just contact Centrelink and ask what your options are. Trust me, they get all kinds of confused when you tell them your partner is not here and never has been. 

On another note, (and forgive me for hijacking your thread), do you mind if I ask how you were able to live in Pakistan for that long? My husband is Pakistani as well and we're getting ready to file for his visa. I want to go and stay with him whilst we wait on his visa but I don't see any options other than a tourist visa.


----------



## AmandaReadyToGo (Mar 1, 2017)

I have looked into centrelink payments. If you have not lived in Australia, its my understanding you will NOT get any payments for 2 years. I believe you can get medicare for you and the kids, but no payments. They do go by case by case, you can submit a claim of hardship and they may offer some. https://www.humanservices.gov.au/customer/enablers/newly-arrived-residents-waiting-period


----------



## AmandaReadyToGo (Mar 1, 2017)

I have looked into centrelink payments. If you have not lived in Australia, its my understanding you will NOT get any payments for 2 years. I believe you can get medicare for you and the kids, but no payments. They do go by case by case, you can submit a claim of hardship and they may offer some. https://www.humanservices.gov.au/cus...waiting-period


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

New residents normally have to wait 104 weeks before they can get most payments. 
The waiting period is time spent in Australia *as an Australian resident*.

You may not have to wait if you are an Australian citizen.

However, even Australian citizens can have some waiting time for some benefits.

You do *need* to check directly with Centrelink.

If you are married they are not keen on giving any 'single' benefits, even if the partner is not working or around for a while. They will normally assess as a married person for the lower married person rates.

Child benefit (FTB) is normally available.


----------



## TheFluff (Oct 31, 2016)

centrelink overseas phone number is great. It's answered really quickly and the people are helpful and know you're calling from overseas +61 3 6222 3455

I used it whilst in the USA. Got through in 5minutes


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

TheFluff said:


> centrelink overseas phone number is great. It's answered really quickly and the people are helpful and know you're calling from overseas +61 3 6222 3455
> 
> I used it whilst in the USA. Got through in 5minutes


My local Centrelink agency, just one Centrelink officer, waits longer than that when she calls her main office.

It's odd when you consider that Centrelink is a taxpayer funded service, to assist the not so well off Australians with the welfare benefits that they need, but seem to give telephone priority to those outside the country...


----------

